# stuck pellet



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have 3 pellets stuck in a .177 cal pellet gun,how can i get them out??? ive tried ram rods
ive tried heat, ive even put bb's in and pounded them down to move it back up the barrell, witch worked for about 3 inches! help!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

ok, how the hell did you get THREE pellets stuck in your gun? I can understand one, but three!?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well dumb a$$ brother loaded one, then my uncle loaded one in behind it ( not knowing ) a second later, after my brother shot he proceeded to break it open reload then fire, upon fireing this time he realised it wasent working...and tada. this isint a break bar. its a slide so i must go in from the front theres 1 pellet about 1/3 from the top 1 abuot 3 inches from the back, and one somewhere in between


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

NEVER push forward if you can bend a coat hanger and push from the back. Pushing from the front just jams the pellets in there harder.


----------

